# Krappy Touchstyles



## Demeyes (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm talking about the brand Krappy guitars, as seen here Krappyguitars. Anybody here know much about them? I'm pretty interested in touchstyle playing, and I'm really thinking of taking the plunge on one when I can afford it. It's hard to judge these because of the less than serious nature of the site but it looks like these could be a great first step into that market. The prices are really good compared to Warr and Chapman sticks. Are they any good though? It's very hard to tell if they are good quality or not. I'm sure there must be a few owners here.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 10, 2010)

The member here Leftyguitarjoe has one, and he speaks highly about it, as far as I know, perhaps PM him.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 10, 2010)

I see my reputation precedes me 

You can see some pics of mine here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...got-bored-took-some-pics-56k-not-for-you.html

Its a great and affordable was to venture into the realm of true touchstyle guitars.

Its a quality instrument, but what saves on cost are the lack of bells and whistles. Its great for its price and alot of fun to play.

I have to warn you though, its an entirely different instrument that you have to basically learn from scratch.


----------



## Demeyes (Jul 10, 2010)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I see my reputation precedes me
> 
> You can see some pics of mine here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...got-bored-took-some-pics-56k-not-for-you.html
> 
> ...


I think I saw a build thread for yours when I was searching to see if there was much on here about them. I really like the body shape you went with. I've got a few questions if you don't mind answering?
Any issues with the intonation or action when you got it? I read somewhere (talkbass, I think) about having some issues if you want to change from the tuning requested. Also is it easy to get strings for? I assume they are the same strings used on regular sticks?
I see you have a strap button on yours, can you actually play it standing up? Is it easy to play comfortably or do you have to really hold it in place? 

I know it would be a real hard instrument to play but I know I'll have to try one eventually. I do some basic touchstyle stuff on guitar with basslines and melodies split between left and right hands so that facet of my playing is leading to playing a stick based instrument already. I think if I get one I'll go with a 10 string tuned to the classic tuning.


----------



## KenAncients (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm not trying to judge a book by its cover, but I don't believe I would ever take a brand named Krappy seriously. What do you know about the quality of these?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 10, 2010)

KenAncients said:


> I'm not trying to judge a book by its cover, but I don't believe I would ever take a brand named Krappy seriously. What do you know about the quality of these?



They don't seem to take it seriously either, but to be honest, I've yet to see a genuinely bad review. They admit to being pretty "basic" in materials and construction, but given their pricing, they're just about the best place to go if you want a cheap "starter" touch style instrument.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jul 11, 2010)

their description on their facebook page is pretty funny, but honestly if i just stumbled upon that page and knew nothing else about the company, i might not want to look further.

leftyjoe, on the touchstyle archives towards the bottom, they have what appears to be your instrument on display and its called leftyjoe something or other 

do they have some kind of order form you fill out or some page with all of their options, or do you just have to simply ask for what you want in an email to their sales department? their prices really arent bad, and i would love to learn how to use one of these things.


----------



## PnKnG (Jul 11, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> their description on their facebook page is pretty funny, but honestly if i just stumbled upon that page and knew nothing else about the company, i might not want to look further.
> 
> leftyjoe, on the touchstyle archives towards the bottom, they have what appears to be your instrument on display and its called leftyjoe something or other
> 
> do they have some kind of order form you fill out or some page with all of their options, or do you just have to simply ask for what you want in an email to their sales department? their prices really arent bad, and i would love to learn how to use one of these things.



Only thing close to a order form is the pricing guide. But no really explanation on what woods to pick from: Krappyguitars


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 11, 2010)

Demeyes said:


> Any issues with the intonation or action when you got it? I read somewhere (talkbass, I think) about having some issues if you want to change from the tuning requested.


You have to talk with Kevin and carefully pick your tuning. Crossed, uncrossed, 4ths, 5ths, ect. The nut has to be cut for that tuning and you're pretty much locked in. As for intonation I have no problems.




Demeyes said:


> Also is it easy to get strings for? I assume they are the same strings used on regular sticks?


It depends on what you tune to. I actually use normal guitar and bass strings I buy from a local music shop, but thats because I do a mirrored 4ths tuning. If you decide to go with the classic matched reciprocal tuning, you will need to order strings from the chapman stick people.



Demeyes said:


> I see you have a strap button on yours, can you actually play it standing up? Is it easy to play comfortably or do you have to really hold it in place?


The was the strap buttons are positions makes it stand almost vertically.


----------



## flo (Jul 11, 2010)

SSorg member Morten "MF Kitten" has got a custom 40" bass from him, and he was _not_ totally satisfied with it unfortunately. Here's the building thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/93906-custom-bass-build-started-4.html

I'm not saying don't buy anything from him, it certainly depends on what you need.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah, the bass he made for me is literally not possible to play at the moment, and there are some basic flaws that are stupid as hell. he´s refused to do anything to fix it too, so i´m not going near his business again.


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 11, 2010)

Their name just kills me....might as well be "Schitty" guitars in terms of appeal. Someone in there really needed to take a Marketing class at the community college.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 11, 2010)

Psionicist said:


> Their name just kills me....might as well be "Schitty" guitars in terms of appeal. Someone in there really needed to take a Marketing class at the community college.



Maybe if they named themselves something cool like Emperion or Halo they'd make better guitars.


----------



## dpm (Jul 11, 2010)

A local guy here has one of his touchstyle instruments, it's certainly crappy. The fretwork was possibly the worst I've seen. I kind of like the idea of making something quick and cheap but not at the expense of functionality.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 11, 2010)

dpm said:


> A local guy here has one of his touchstyle instruments, it's certainly crappy. The fretwork was possibly the worst I've seen. I kind of like the idea of making something quick and cheap but not at the expense of functionality.



i love the idea of something that is cheap and quick, but functional too, as this bass was supposed to be, but that´s not what it was. it was rough looking, as expected, but it was at the expense of functionality AS WELL as the looks...


----------



## Demeyes (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't really know now what to think, I wouldn't mind a no frills instrument but if things were done so that they sacrificed playability too much then it's not what I'm looking for.
A real stick would end up costing me a lot more, maybe 2/3 times the price which would take me an age to afford.


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 11, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Maybe if they named themselves something cool like Emperion or Halo they'd make better guitars.


 

LOL! Point taken and touche'


----------



## Necris (Jul 12, 2010)

> If you are intrigued enough to purchase,





> we will provide you with a complete history
> for your instrument. The history might be
> akin to this:
> 
> ...


 
This kind of made me laugh, at least they are honest. I did look in to one, but i decided to hold off for a while.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 12, 2010)

Honestly, even if you'd have to get it professionally sorted, and re-fretted, they cost less than even used Chapmans by a significant margin. The fact you can get a host of custom options also sweetens the pot.

They clearly state that they're making super basic, simply constructed, "modest" instruments with a somewhat hap hazard approach. As long as the buyer understands that, I don't see anyone being too disappointed.

At the end of the day, you get what you pay for. You want a quality instrument with perfect attention to detail and a rock solid return/exchange/repair policy, Warr starts at $2895, Chapman at $1900, and Mobius at $1600. 

I honestly don't think there is a better touch style instrument for $700. Maybe for $1700. 



EDIT: Hmm..... I wonder if they would be willing to make just the neck/body and ship it without frets, hardware or pickups. If it knocks a good $100 or two off the price, one could get it done by a more "professional" luthier/tech.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 12, 2010)

dpm said:


> A local guy here has one of his touchstyle instruments, it's certainly crappy. The fretwork was possibly the worst I've seen. I kind of like the idea of making something quick and cheap but not at the expense of functionality.



Who'd have thought that Krappy guitars would be crap?


----------



## dpm (Jul 12, 2010)

yeah, true, the expectation and indeed the whole point of krappy is to be crappy


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 12, 2010)

Necris said:


> This kind of made me laugh, at least they are honest. I did look in to one, but i decided to hold off for a while.




Pre-lude to it was funny too



> Our instruments are built for frugal people
> who aren't very concerned with regard to
> quality, construction, materials, or safety.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 12, 2010)

dpm said:


> yeah, true, the expectation and indeed the whole point of krappy is to be crappy





I really think it would be entertaining to see/try one, but I would _never_ part with the cash for one


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 12, 2010)

the whole manifesto thingie is meant to be funny, and it only applies to their novelty guitars (their toilet seat guitars and other funny novelty things that aren´t meant as serious instruments). in their pricing, they write:

"the wood description offered in the earlier manifesto doesn't apply to these guitars. High quality hardwoods including mahogany, maple, walnut and occasionally oak form the neck and body of these tapping beauties. A rubbed oil finish brings out the rich grain of these contrasting woods."

which is what lead me to think they meant that. but the manifesto was right, yeah...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 12, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> EDIT: Hmm..... I wonder if they would be willing to make just the neck/body and ship it without frets, hardware or pickups. If it knocks a good $100 or two off the price, one could get it done by a more "professional" luthier/tech.



Krappyguitars

Scroll down to "Justanek"


----------



## Poncho (Aug 9, 2010)

dpm said:


> A local guy here has one of his touchstyle instruments, it's certainly crappy. The fretwork was possibly the worst I've seen. I kind of like the idea of making something quick and cheap but not at the expense of functionality.



You would be talking about my instrument, Dan. The 'functionality' is fine considering I play it in a band with no problems and I get more positive comments that not. I know it doesn't have three different kinds of interwoven wood or a speedometre or a pancake maker, but it's a lot more affordable than the $7000 you quoted me for an instrument. What gigging musician in today's landscape can afford that? Just sayin'.


----------



## dpm (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey man! Nice to see you here  I'd really like to have checked out your Krappy and thought "hey that's rough, but cool". Like I said, I can appreciate a quick and cheap instrument, but decent frets are so fundamentally important to playability that they make or break it. Likewise, a fancy, shiny instrument with all the bells and whistles is as good as useless if the frets are loose and uneven. I do see very expensive guitars with loose frets, non-functioning truss rods, poor neck angle etc.... now _that_ is disappointing. Loose and uneven frets can be corrected relatively easily, but the last 2 are a nightmare.

BTW, there's one step lower on the pauper scale than a gigging musician - a luthier


----------



## Explorer (Aug 10, 2010)

I figured that a Krappy instrument would be like getting one of the infamous Wishbasses. I owned a Wishnevsky briefly, but have now decided that I'd rather spend my time in other ways than polishing a possible diamond in the rough...


----------



## Poncho (Aug 11, 2010)

I know not many will agree, but one one hand I think it's subjective. Some folk need the bells and whistles. I'm content tho. I feel a little like a Seasick Steve of touchstyle guitars playing it, but it plays and sounds great which is what I bought it for. I gave up playing ultra expensive axes years ago as they're usually a waste of money that I could use on other things (like rent and general living). Heck, EVH used his own homemade strats, so I don't particularly feel bad about using something inexpensive that does what I want it to. 

Besides, now that I'm used to tapping (with occasional picking and strumming) I just can't go back. So ya gotta do whatcha gotta do.


----------



## Billard (Jul 19, 2015)

sorry for graverobbing this thread, but I must note that on Krappyguitars , he (the builder) attests that the wood manifesto (where he talks about how the guitars are made very fleetingly and with Krappy [had to, sorry] wood) does not apply to the touchstyle instruments. Apparently they are made of "high quality hardwoods" such as maple, mahogany, walnut and occasionally oak. Seems to be the antithesis of what a Hello Kitty Squier is to Fender. Good instruments from an otherwise bad company.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jul 19, 2015)

In 2011, I decided to try my hand at the Stick. Unfortunately, most manufacturers of touch-style guitars build them to order, at upwards of $2,000. Kevin Siebold was the only guy I found who fit the bill - I think my 10-string came out between eight and nine-hundred. He was friendly, informative, asked up-front what woods I wanted, and regularly sent me updates and photos of the build without my ever requesting them. It was clear that his heart was in his work, and that he was the kind of guy you'd look forward to doing business with again. 

I never put time into playing it, but it's in the rack with my other basses. The instrument is perfectly "playable", but the truss nuts seem stripped, and his..."proprietary" hardware means I can't do much to lower the action without countersinking or replacing the bridge. I can't really comment as to how level the frets are; being as I've never put the strings close-enough to the board for such flaws to reveal themselves. 

Overall, I felt then and now that I got my money's worth. Had I known that the bridges on these instruments are/were one of the corners cut, I'd have insisted on paying extra for proper hardware.

The bottom-line is that, if you have a notion to build an extended-scale instrument with an unusual tuning or body-shape, you should consider having Kevin build it for you.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 20, 2015)

There's Also 'Sonorus Tappers'


----------



## Explorer (Jul 22, 2015)

That Tapladder design used by Solorus is beautiful.


----------

